# Question about Thyroid Antibodies



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi,

I've been digging out my last test results and came across my TPO results which stated: 13.3 IU/mL. Unfortunately it doesn't have a range with it (will have to ask my doc for this).

Am I right in thinking I shouldn't have any or do some people have some if they are 'healthy' anyway?

My TSH is generally seeming to head towards hyperthyroidism but has fluctuated up and down the last two times:

17/06/09: TSH 0.82 (0.30 - 5.50)
21/07/10: TSH 0.27 (0.30 - 5.50)
FT3 4.7 (3.9 - 6.8)
29/09/10: TSH 0.49 (0.30 -5.50)
TPO 13.3 IU/mL

Could it be Graves?? I'm having to wait until my doc now gets back on leave in a weeks time to try and hurry things up to see the Endo next about my nodules/FNA etc as explained in my other post.

Anyone like to give their opinion? - thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been digging out my last test results and came across my TPO results which stated: 13.3 IU/mL. Unfortunately it doesn't have a range with it (will have to ask my doc for this).
> 
> ...


My reading leaves me to believe that a healthy person should not have any TPO and TPO is not just indigenous to the thyroid. It is "suggestive" of a myriad of autoimmune diseases including cancer. Further in-depth should always be done re the presence of TPO.

TPO
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003556.htm

REFERENCE RANGE:
Children and Adults: < 20 IU/ml
The expected values in a normal population are negative. However up to 10% of apparently healthy, asymptomatic adults may test positive for low levels of anti-TPO. The incidence of these antibodies is 5 times more frequent in women than in men and increases with age. Since it is unclear whether this is a normal immune response or subclinical thyroditis, low levels of antibodies should be correlated with the patient's clinical condition. TSH and/or FT4 measurements may offer additional insight
http://www.medlabs.com.jo/docs/Leaflet-17.pdf (expected results, negative)


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for the links and input Andros - I think it would be helpful if I could have some bloodtests done such as the other antibodies tests. It did seem as though the doc was willing to just do the TPO test once and on its own though - such a hassle trying to get them to investigate more! Do you think it would be an idea to test the antibodies side of things more than once?

I think there's definately something going on - its like swimming in treacle to trying to get the tests done though!

Thanks again for your help Andros - I appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> Thanks for the links and input Andros - I think it would be helpful if I could have some bloodtests done such as the other antibodies tests. It did seem as though the doc was willing to just do the TPO test once and on its own though - such a hassle trying to get them to investigate more! Do you think it would be an idea to test the antibodies side of things more than once?
> 
> I think there's definately something going on - its like swimming in treacle to trying to get the tests done though!
> 
> Thanks again for your help Andros - I appreciate it :hugs:


I sure would not get the TPO done again as we know you have it. But I would get other tests done.

The bottom line here is that all the things listed should be tested to really know what the TPO is all about.

I don't like assuming. The reason is, if we assume that you have TPO because of thyroid, we may be overlooking a comorbid entity; you see?

By the way, I loved your use of treacle. It put a smile on my face. Love words.


----------



## Suburban (Jun 12, 2011)

The reason I asked about whether to get the TPO tested again is in case it continued rising and then could point to something.

You're right though there may be one or more things afoot here. It is easy to think its to do with the thyroid issues as that seems the biggest worry to me at the moment! I do and have had various health issues going on (anaemia, irregular cycles, funny goings on in my uterus (another scan due soon!), miscarriage, skin issues, dizziness, joint pains etc and blah blah blah!!). I don't actually know if its all connected to each other or separate issues/co-morbid entities. What a palaver!

Anyway its good to be able to discuss it here - I reckon I must be getting on my partner's nerves with it all : )

(Hey I also like using 'words' in different ways to depict situations!)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Suburban said:


> The reason I asked about whether to get the TPO tested again is in case it continued rising and then could point to something.
> 
> You're right though there may be one or more things afoot here. It is easy to think its to do with the thyroid issues as that seems the biggest worry to me at the moment! I do and have had various health issues going on (anaemia, irregular cycles, funny goings on in my uterus (another scan due soon!), miscarriage, skin issues, dizziness, joint pains etc and blah blah blah!!). I don't actually know if its all connected to each other or separate issues/co-morbid entities. What a palaver!
> 
> ...


Well; yes...................if it was sky-high it would point to an urgency for in-depth testing of a definitive nature.

I am a big believer in the "rule in, rule out" system. I also believe in crossing one bridge at a time for that in and of it's self is good use of the system (sometimes) provided there is nothing else of a critical nature going on.

A "baseline" for TPO is good so that when you embark upon treatment for thyroid, if the TPO is going down, well...........................then maybe. However, you could have other antibodies that treating the thyroid would affect and that in turn would affect the TPO.

An example that is close to home for me is my rheumatologist and I have found that keeping my TSH suppressed in fact keeps the Anti-DNA, C3, C4 definitive for Lupus barely detectable if at all. Whereas once upon a time, these numbers were through the roof.

Everything is so intertwined, it staggers the mind. There is a lot of "stuff" going on when the immune system is depressed.


----------

